# Californian babies color?



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a male and female californian that look standard for that breed, but out of 7 kits, 2 are pure white and one looks californian but has noticeably longer hair than the rest. Is this common?


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

alot of people mix NZW/Cali's this could be one reason. another is Californian's change color with temperature. for instance your cali's points should get darker during the colder months and lighter during the warmer months. during the winter i can tell which kits are sleeping on the outside of the circle because they have grey butts! LOL. Not sure about the length of fur thing, is the fur different besides longer?


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

No, coloration seems the same on the long haired one, just fuzzier. I told my daughter she could keep one of the females for breeding and she really wants to keep that one, but I was thinking it might be better to keep a more normal looking one. It is REALLY cute tho!


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

that is really strange, got me puzzled, when you say "fuzzier" do you mean like Rex fur?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Calis should never be pure white. There's not a hint of grey? Some are born light and then darken. If they are truly pure white, your adults are not pure Cali.


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

jolly rabbit said:


> that is really strange, got me puzzled, when you say "fuzzier" do you mean like Rex fur?


No fuzzier like angora almost, fur about twice as long as the others. Ill try to post a pic sometime, the weather here is really nasty right now so itll have to be once it warms up a little more.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

it would be interesting to see. Congrats on the litter by the way.


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

Bred 2 regular looking californians, got 3 californian looking males, 3 pure white females, and one fuzzy female looking californian... Lady I got the parents from said the white ones would darken as they get older but I have my doubts.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

that sure enough does look like angora, LOL Iam flabbergasted. Unless you like it, iwould probably try to breed it out.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Those REWs will not darken. Cali kits who are born extremely light still have frosty grey ears and nose. Yours clearly have white. And the fuzzy one!!!!!!! It's adorable!!

Some people breed Jersey Woolies. You're breeding California Woolies!  

Seriously, not a clue what's going on with that one. You've got something in the background that isn't Californian. And BOY is it cute! You're going to cull that?! I wish I was closer, I would scoop it up!! I love rabbits with different coat and color types!


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

I told my daughter she could keep one and of course thats the one she wants. It is adorable, and the most friendly of the group also, probably cuz it gets the most attention. Maybe Ill start my own new breed!  The extra fur might come in handy during the long ND winters...


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, the Angora people have been outcrossing to try to get back the nice body type after so long of just focusing on the wool... Maybe you're onto something! You've got a great-body-type rabbit with a nice coat of wool!


----------



## Bluefirephoenix (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd line breed it. Mine actually were pretty fuzzy too. they adolescents smoothed out a bit. BTW Walmart has bigger tubs than that I use the big ones for grow out with a bit of room in there so they can move around a bit. You want some muscle development... makes for better meat.


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

They arent living in that tub, I just brought them in the house with it for a couple hours of play time. They are outside in the cold, living with their mother still Ill post a pic of momma and papa once it gets a little warmer...


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a kit from my NZW crosses that has the same angora-looking fur and is all white. I posted here about it and someone responded that they are a result of outcrossing NZW to angoras several generations ago. The long hair is a recessive gene and pops up occaisionally. The random long-haired kits are called "woolies" and are not desirable for meat breeders because they tend to have the boney structure of angoras, which makes sense when you think about it since they are putting their feed energy into making all that hair, so you end up with less meat. 

I think your calis are crossed with new zealand whites!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...78557-meat-rabbits-producing-angora-kits.html


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

Well that would explain the white ones also I guess.... Too bad about that.


----------



## TheDerek (Mar 5, 2013)

Heres a pic of mommy and daddy, they are a little camera shy...


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

good looking chunky Californian body type nice and meaty ,new zelands are a little longer .but the offspring tell the story of some cross breeding in there linage  .all it takes is one in the last 3-4 generations to give you a surprise now n then. I once had a nice white doe from a flea market seller with his promice it was pure breed NZW .but she would have a black and a silver kit in every one of her large litters when crossed to my pure bred bucks .so much for the sellers promice ; .


----------



## FoxesFarm (8 mo ago)

I have all pure bred californian bucks and does, one doe has 16 day old kits and for the last 3.5 days 3/4 kits have open eyes and classic markings, the runt is straggling to open its eyes and it has silver hair and just a bit darker points. We don't have any other rabbits of this color and no other buck got to this doe. And we bred her to our californian buck... I just don't know how we got such an off colored californian kit. The pictures are of the doe, buck and babies then the one again by its self.. it also has what seems to be like dandruff which I just assumed as after birth, but no one else has it any duggestions?


----------

